# Have you heard of Lamington French Toast



## Kadee (Jan 29, 2015)

Was looking at recipes and came across a recipie for Lamington French Toast, Lamingtons are traditional to have on Australia Day January 26 th  
The recipe had one feedback saying they are just like cake???? What would you think of toast make into cake ???


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 29, 2015)

Would like to see the recipe. Bread and cake are two different things.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 29, 2015)

Sounds like French toast topped with nutella and coconut?


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 29, 2015)

I was close

http://cartcreations.blogspot.com.au/2013/03/lamington-french-toast.html


----------



## Kadee (Jan 29, 2015)

The recipe is very close to to one I seen on Best Recipies


----------

